# new mice, 5 does, very pretty.



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

My mum was at one of the royal python breeders the other day and in amongst his thousands of white mice saw something she described as bluey grey and told be about them incase its something id like. We were there today for something else and he put a tub of does infront of me all fancies and said take your pic! 5 new beautifull babies, quite nice for a feeder breeder.

If you could ID them for me too that would be great.

the left one is a lovely satin and the white ish in the middle is darker at the points, nose etc.










they were in a group of girls and a couple do look pregnant too young so will have to wait and see as we spotted one boy in the group.










im guessin blue agouti for this one although quite light










couldnt resist the only long haired










dont know this one










this is the one with the slight points but a little jumper!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

From the left; if the white one has red eyes she's probably albino, the next, on the top, probably siamese, top right longhaired chocolate (a little off-shade), and on the bottom from the right, chinchillated chocolate, and in the middle beige, maybe burmese, wait to see if points show up.

The beige and the ticked one could have come with a few different genetic combinations, but these are my best guesses.


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks

The guy apparently used to siames so i can only hope it develops more colour! Whats chinchillated (sp) chocolate? the chocolate part is confusing because there no brown to her at all.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

They are all very lovely! What a find! My favorite one is the grey/beige one, it looks like the tail has some white marks?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Chinchilla is a dilution found on the C locus. It causes a ticked coat, such as the agouti, to be diluted to salt and pepper. Yours looks lighter than a full agouti, more chocolate, and with the c^ch, a recessive gene with the modifier it would dilute the chocolate as you see in your mousie. As I said, there are also other combination of genes that could give a similar appearance, but since you also have what looks like a chocolate, it's reasonable to think that the ticked mousie is a chinchilla diluted by c^ch.

A plausible genotype wold be aa bb c^ch/* D/* P/*. If you want to learn about the genetics of mousie color, try Finnmouse's breeding pages. It is a treasure trove in information.

I'm pretty sure you'll hear other opinions on that mouse, because like it said, it's the sort of thing that could come from several different combinations.


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

thank you, it may help if i say these are likely not to be the same parents. there was about 50 in the tub as he was seperating. I really need to get my head round mouse genetic, snakes, lizards etc I can rattle of but not mice!


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> They are all very lovely! What a find! My favorite one is the grey/beige one, it looks like the tail has some white marks?


I think shes the one with 2 white bands on her tail. Im gonna worry tonight, they have been in a heated room but have to live in my shed, its a really mild few days just now so i have put them out while they can adjust but with loads og chopped hay. Just checked them though and they are happy, stealing food out each others mouths and like kids at a party with all the toys! The longhaired keeps running onto my hand and wanting up cant get rid of her yet shes unhandled.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty!

No such thing as chinchillated chocolate mouse . Chinchilla doesnt do anything to chocolate. I thougtht I had a chinchillated chocolate, only to do tons of reaserch and find out that chinchillated chocolate mice look just like chocolates selfs with a colder tint. 
My mouse in question looks alot like yours. Mine came from a PEW X Burmese breeding.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Moustress means chinchillated cinnamon, which is the chocolate gene on a chinchilla mouse.

However, since you have a beige (stone in UK) I would hazard a guess at beige agouti (A* ce/ce), but as Moustress says, they are many c-locus combinations that would show that effect on an agouti mouse.

Sarah xxx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Lovely little meeces!! Looks like you've had a lucky find quadrapop - well done!!


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks I added to today to give me a complete collection to start off with. Couldnt find them before now they all come at once. A guy was at my work I knew and said oh by the way im moving stuff and the mice are in the van if you want a look. So I have a fuzzy coated banded girl and a satin male with two black patches on his face and a black bum.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

In other words, chinchillated chocolate agouti, i.e. cinnamon diluted by chinchilla. Much more succinct and to the point.


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

ok, what a mouth full lol.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean; it's much easier to say 'little darlin' or 'pretty mousie', both of which would be correct and sufficient, but, hey; you asked! I'm split down the middle on the subject of breeding pet-type meeces, then trying to figure out the genetics of the parents and the offspring. It's been highly educational and frequently frustrating, but I think it's fun to try to puzzle out the genotypes. So often it's a game of 'guesses for grabs' and 'clue up!', even when you think you're fairly knowledgeable on the subject.


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

there will be plenty more for you all to guess, my first litter (this time round) are not far from opening their eyes and are giving their mum the run around already but they are the same as mum and possible dad with no variation so thats fine but theres a litter of 8 that I dont know the dad.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

the long haired brown doe is gorgous!


----------

